

Ask HN: How do I acquire funding for a startup non-profit? - superjared

It seems that my killer idea is not a fancy new something that will make me millions. In fact, it's quite the opposite: a non-profit. It's unique enough that I am almost sure of its success, though again that doesn't mean my bank account will explode. I suspect even if all goes well I would take a serious hit to my income should I work on it full time.<p>That said, I <i>do</i> want to work on this full time.<p>I have never tried getting funding before. Does anyone have any experience or pointers specifically related to a startup non-profit?
======
ajdecon
No personal experience with an early-stage non-profit, but it seems like the
best way to acquire funding would be to look for government grants or grants
from larger non-profits. The government funds a lot of ideas which they don't
have the manpower or expertise to implement themselves. Once you have some
early work done it should be a lot easier to get donations from the community
at large.

------
SlyShy
Well, as a non-profit start-up it seems like simply asking for money would be
easier than for an average start-up. Presumably people are willing to donate,
if it's a good cause, and you can base your appeal on the good you'll do,
rather than the likelihood that they'll get return on investment.

------
chime
Have you looked at Pepsi's Refresh Project:
<http://www.refresheverything.com/>

Also, be sure to learn about: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/501(c)>

------
minouye
Approaching corporate foundations might be a good start. If you have a
compelling idea, they have deep pockets, and your success would reflect
positively on the overall organization (e.g. MicroPlace at eBay)

------
ig1
Can you be more specific about what the idea is ?

I assume you're not worried about someone stealing the idea and it'll help us
point you to appropriate sources of funding.

------
myoung8
I was CTO of an early-stage non-profit for a year and can provide some insight
into how they went about raising money, feel free to email me.

~~~
petervandijck
early-stage non-profit? What does that mean (curious)?

------
blender
Hone your grant writing skills.

Cheers

~~~
petervandijck
Yes. You will not get funding. You'll get grants.

------
glen
Become a for-profit : ).

